# Looking to buy a Moose Cape



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*moose cape*

Check out the " For Sale " forum on Taxidermy.net. They have everything from crawfish to elephant for sale there. You should be able to find what you are looking for or at least get sent on the track as to finding it. Good Luck :moose2:


----------



## Massthru (Oct 24, 2006)

Talk to Maine F&G and see if you can get one from one of the butchers at the check stations. I'm sure if it is legal you can call the state get some names and then get some prices from there. Hope I'm right and good luck. I know they just trash tons of good capes.


----------

